

Inuit Cartography – Wooden Maps (2011) - curtis
http://nuukmarluk.weebly.com/blog/inuit-cartography

======
cfontes
Looks like a bit of a strech isn't it.

Looks cool and everything but you have to really want it to be a map to
believe.

